# 66 GTO with 30k miles?



## arizona1966 (Jan 20, 2017)

Hello, I'm new here. My dad and I set out to find his first classic about four years ago. We were on the hunt for his dream '66. After considerable research, we drove to California to have a look at a Palmetto Green example offered by an elderly gentleman. Well, we fell in love. Dad and I bought it that day and drove it back to Arizona. 
After ordering the PHS docs and some investigative work in the engine bay, we think we might have something here.
All the engine codes and casting numbers match up for the engine, timing cover and a/c brackets. We also have some interesting options: power windows, air conditioning.
The kicker is that we think we may have a 30k original mile car. After looking through all the paperwork the gentleman supplied us with, we were able to find copies of previous titles dating back to the early '90's, all of which had original miles listed. We also have an Arizona title with "A" box, or, original miles. 
So, my questions is this...
We're excited...but guarded. Is there any way to determine beyond the PHS docs and checking the engine codes and casting numbers on our engine to determine if it is indeed the original engine?
And, would one expect a premium due to the low mileage if we were to sell it?
I have not seen another offered with this mileage.
I'm happy to supply any of our findings (we took pictures) if it would help answer my questions.
Thank you kindly.


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

*It's certainly possible!*

Congratulations!

It's certainly possible that the mileage may be correct and this is an all-original car.

I have a good friend who purchased an all-original 1967 GTO a few years ago with only 16,000 miles on the clock! At time he already owned a 1964 and 1965 GTO.

We would love to see as many pictures as you care to post, especially of the cowl tag, under hood and interior.

I have a 1966 GTO that I purchased from the original owner who ordered the car new. It had 67,000 miles on it at the time in 1972. It is also a factory A/C car.

I like money as much as the next guy, but I could never think of reselling a car like you have bought!

A trail of receipts and other documents that you seem to have should be able to establish the authenticity of the car and mileage.

Best regards to you and your Dad!:thumbsup:


----------



## Grant1969 (Mar 15, 2014)

Unfortunately the 1966 Car Billing History document doesn't provide an Engine Unit Number like in 1967. From what I know, the only way to determine originality is based on the codes (both equipment and date) and part casting numbers. As for verifying original miles, it is all about what documentation you have and what appears reasonable. A chain of title and registration with documented miles is the best form of evidence. Having copies of prior titles marked actual miles is a big plus.


----------



## arizona1966 (Jan 20, 2017)

Thanks Slim. Your friend finding an all original '67 with only 16,000 miles tells me they're out there. It also gives me perspective about our potential 30k mile car. Our title trail is pretty solid, I'm just hoping to be able to tie the engine to the car through the EUN. I've attached the photos we took of the various components if it helps. The 1st photo is of the cowl tag. The 2nd photo is of the engine code and EUN. The 3rd photo is of the block casting near the distributer. The 4th photo is of the air conditioning bracket. The 5th photo is of the transmission stamping. The 6th photo is of the timing cover casting.


----------



## arizona1966 (Jan 20, 2017)

Here's the cowl tag, a/c bracket, transmission stamping and the timing cover casting.


----------



## arizona1966 (Jan 20, 2017)

Thank you Grant. I learned the same when researching the differences between a '66 and a '67. Unfortunately, we're out of luck there. I was told by another member that the protect-o-plate would have have both the EUN and the VIN on it. Or, alternatively, a build sheet might be helpful if it had the EUN and VIN on it. Unfortunately, we have neither. I was told to look for a build sheet stuffed up into one of the seats, or that it may have been put on top of the gas tank. Dad and I will start pulling the seats tomorrow to have a look.
Is there a location on the '66 block where the vin would be stamped? This would be super helpful in the event we don't find a build sheet.


----------



## arizona1966 (Jan 20, 2017)

Photo under the hood.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

AZ, if you have the Protect-O-Plate booklet that came with the car, it'll have the EUN stamped into the plate on the back cover. You can verify originality that way. Also, you didn't say, but I'm guessing your car is an automatic. In my experience with a LOT of GTO's over the past 40 years, the ones with automatics tended to have their born-with engines, the 4 speed cars almost NEVER did. If your car has 130k on the clock instead of 30k, the rubber on the brake pedal will be worn on the right side from use. My 250k '67 GTO automatic car is like this. I'd post a pic, but can not longer do that here due to format changes. My gut tells me you have a low mile car due to the documentation you do have. PLEASE post pics of the car itself: interior, exterior, etc. Palmetto Green in '65-'66 and Linden Green in '67 (same color) absolutely rocks. Keep us posted, please!!
Jeff


----------



## Grant1969 (Mar 15, 2014)

In 1966 year models didn't stamp the VIN on the block. That didn't start until late 1967 on 1968 year model cars. I did see that your block code is XE which is a A body, 389 CI, 4 barrel carb, automatic. However, I also see a tri-power setup so there is a lack of originality there.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Interesting to note: did you speak to the original owner about when the tripower was added to the car? It's addition does raise a red flag about the car's originality, which is clearly a 4bbl automatic base model. That said, the overall engine shot you posted sure looks original, and un-messed with, which is a pretty rare sight these days! Post more pics of the car if you can.


----------



## arizona1966 (Jan 20, 2017)

Thank you Geeteeohguy.We've looked through all of our documentation and cannot locate the protect-o-plate. The original owners manual was there but no maintenance/warranty book.
Yes, our car is an auto. It was born with a 4 barrel but was swapped for a tri-power set-up somewhere along the way. It's also been repainted twice and the interior has been refreshed so we're lacking originality there as well.
As soon as the sun comes out here in Arizona, I'll get some nice photos of the exterior and interior. We really like the Palmetto green with the Parchment interior combination as well. We don't see a million of them.


----------



## arizona1966 (Jan 20, 2017)

Thanks again Grant. I appreciate the heads up. Some other sources on the interweb indicate a vin on the block in '66. That will save us some time.


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

*Dual Master Cylinder*

It looks like a dual master cylinder I see under the hood.

I believe that 66 GTOs came with a single master cylinder.

The pulley on the alternator doesn't look right to me either.

It's still a desirable car as far as I am concerned.

Looking forward to seeing pictures of the exterior as well as the interior.


----------



## arizona1966 (Jan 20, 2017)

The sun finally came out in Arizona. Dad and I pulled out all the seats looking for a build sheet....nada. We think we have some good news though. We were able to get a look at the engine build date below the casting number. We have "C" "18" "6", which I think translates to a March 18, 1966 build. Our cowl tag indicates "04C", which translates to the 3rd week in April, and our PHS docs show a vehicle invoice date of April 21, 1966.
Here's a few photos of her this afternoon. She hasn't been washed or cleaned up properly.


----------



## arizona1966 (Jan 20, 2017)

Here's the interior.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Man, that is a sweet looking car....congrats!


----------



## Grant1969 (Mar 15, 2014)

That is a sweet ride. The T3 headlights are excellent.


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

That IS a great looking car!

You and your Dad should be very happy! :thumbsup:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Stunning car! Looks like an older refurbishment to me, though. The seats have been re-done (not original seat covers), and the backs of the front buckets have been repainted parchment....they were cameo ivory (like the upper door panel area is) from the factory. GREAT color combo!


----------



## Topless66 (Nov 4, 2017)

AZ66 they do exist. I found a 66 convertible in AZ that had box A mileage listed as 29,262. I'm not certain if the box A really means anything, pretty sure its up to the seller to enter as they wish. I brought the car to CA where the fun began with sorting out the story of the car. In 1972 there was an safety inspection card that the inspector wrote one number wrong on the VIN, and that error slipped through the cracks until this year. The guy I got it from had no clue, long story short it took a TON of effort to get it straightened out and to have the car VIN verified by CHP and title is all straightened out. CA DMV is very thorough these days, must have 2 vin locations to verify, good luck getting to number 2!!! Its on top of passenger side frame rail, behind rear tire. PHS documents are helpful for certain, and this forum is a wealth of knowledge. Its my first GTO and I have learned so much from the group. Luckily mine came with a solid book of records, including mileage/dates on invoices back to the 70s, and every professional mechanic that has seen the car has assured me the odometer has not rolled over. The old timers know the best methods to verify. Mine came from factory (thanks PHS) with the slush box 2 speed automatic and a four barrel. It was updated to tri power and a TH350 trans was installed many years ago. I'm about to hit 30k and she runs like new, but the original motor was rebuilt and was dyno tested at 342 hp. I updated everything that needed replacing, especially the front end, and everything was original. Based on the condition of the components I replaced, no one believed the car to have odometer rolled over. I trust you are enjoying the ride!


----------

